

Administration Releases Strategy to Protect Online Consumer - codelion
http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2011/04/15/administration-releases-strategy-protect-online-consumers-and-support-in

======
codelion
It is just me or some of the things seem quite difficult to enforce in
reality, like identification of age of a child visiting a chat room.

~~~
sp332
It's purely for assignment of liability. It won't prevent bad things from
happening, but it will tell you who to blame. (Hint: It's not the actual
perpetrator. If it were that simple, we wouldn't need a new government policy
to tell us that.)

------
jbl
This sounds a lot like OpenID to me, even down to the idea of an "identity
ecosystem." Does anyone know if this is going to be OpenID under the covers,
with the US government being a provider?

